# Trying to find the right all season tire



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

On my goat, I have 18 inch Rims, currently with Falken 265 35 18 tires. Trying to find a better tire to go on it since I just recently purchased the car and who'd have guess the rear tires are pretty well worn. Fronts are fine but was wondering if anyone has ran these. Tire Details - Discount Tire

Pirelli P-Zero Nero All Season


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Conti DWS.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

I will say those do look very nice.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

DWS is the tits of all seasons! and cost is at the bottom of the list as well, problem is sourcing some, they are usually back ordered everywhere..
i run 245/40 275/35 18's on the beemer (same set up I had on the goat), and let me tell ya, they grip! even in snow!


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeffcarr said:


> On my goat, I have 18 inch Rims, currently with Falken 265 35 18 interco tires. Trying to find a better tire to go on it since I just recently purchased the car and who'd have guess the rear tires are pretty well worn. Fronts are fine but was wondering if anyone has ran these.


Does any one know if the GTO space saver spare will fit a C6 with the Z51 option? Will it clear the Z51 front rotor?


----------

